# The Island of Ship Wreck Cartoons



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2014)

Take a number and get in line!

View attachment 10929


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 9, 2014)

View attachment 10968


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh rats:


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 13, 2014)

Her Mother is Georgia Raft?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## jujube (Nov 16, 2014)

View attachment 11132View attachment 11133View attachment 11134


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 17, 2014)

The huge cruise ship was sailing past a tiny remote island in the mid-Pacific ocean.

Everybody was on deck watching a little bearded, bare-footed man in tattered shorts running back and forth,

jumping up and down, waving his hands.

One passenger asked the captain, 'Who is that man?"

The captain replied, "I dunno, but every month when we pass by, he goes nuts like that."


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

View attachment 11222


----------

